# Mosquito 5-21



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother and I got out today for the first time. We fished the north end. It took a little searching but we did find the crappie. It was about a 50/50 split between minnows and jigs with twister tails. Caught everything in 12 fow. I'm not sure how many we actually caught but we ended up with 36 keepers.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice catch, were they under floats?

Looks like some cleaning and a fish fry is in store.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Nice catch, were they under floats?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Nice catch, were they under floats?
> 
> Looks like some cleaning and a fish fry is in store.


No bobbers. We were drifting. For the minnows we were using 2 gold hooks with a sinker below them. We kept these lines about a foot off the bottom. We were casting the jigs and twisters while we were drifting.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Gonna get a late start tomorrow morning but I’m headed over to try a technique a friend showed me last year. Hope to put a few walleyes in the box before I do some crappie and gill fishing.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just re-checked the forecast and I think I’ll wait until Friday to go over there. Thunder storms and high wind forecast for tomorrow. No thank you.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Darn weather is so unstable. Trolling is pretty effective for post spawn crappies. Some of the fish scatter after post spawn and head for open water.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

North wind on Mosquito is tough for me.fished Friday and Monday afternoon till dark south end ,both days fish turned on around7 quit after an hour they hit everything we had for that hour then nothing. Big crappie both black and white still had eggs.


----------



## CLE Kev (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice haul guys! No boat and haven't been to Mosquito but saving up for a fishing yak or inflatable so I can tackle it and WBranch


----------



## EZB (Jan 29, 2007)

Is there a web site to check wind and wave height for mosquito? I’m coming up Friday morning and don’t want to not be able to get out in 17 ft bass tracker.thanks


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice catch meats52 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Moozboy said:


> View attachment 307241
> View attachment 307243
> North wind on Mosquito is tough for me.fished Friday and Monday afternoon till dark south end ,both days fish turned on around7 quit after an hour they hit everything we had for that hour then nothing. Big crappie both black and white still had eggs.


Glad to see you weren't deterred and back at it.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I just use the weather channel app. Any wind over 10, from any direction, is going to be a tough bumpy day.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

My dad is 88 loves fishing only reason I got the pontoon so he can fish, real pain having to unload boat every time out, and now always looking over my shoulder. Anyone else have trouble on Mosquito with the north wind? I always have easier time catching them with any other wind plus we did have the cold front


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Moozboy said:


> My dad is 88 loves fishing only reason I got the pontoon so he can fish, real pain having to unload boat every time out, and now always looking over my shoulder. Anyone else have trouble on Mosquito with the north wind? I always have easier time catching them with any other wind plus we did have the cold front


your going to miss the time spent, take advantage of the time you have doing it!


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Moozboy said:


> My dad is 88 loves fishing only reason I got the pontoon so he can fish, real pain having to unload boat every time out, and now always looking over my shoulder. Anyone else have trouble on Mosquito with the north wind? I always have easier time catching them with any other wind plus we did have the cold front


I dont mind the north blow. My formula this year has been drifting at 1 to 1.5mph. I position myself north of targeted area and drift with wind through it. Running 3 rods (14ft boat). One jig and worm, one flicker shad, and one worm harness. Crappie bites on all 3 every time. Walleye bite on all 3 but mostly the jig and worm.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

North and south wind is great on Mosquito. It makes for nice long drifts along the east and west shorelines.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Moozboy said:


> View attachment 307241
> View attachment 307243
> North wind on Mosquito is tough for me.fished Friday and Monday afternoon till dark south end ,both days fish turned on around7 quit after an hour they hit everything we had for that hour then nothing. Big crappie both black and white still had eggs.


Nice catch but your jacket and hat SUCK! Browns about to dismiss the squealers.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

This weather is putting a damper on when I get the chance to go. When the storm systems roll in one after another makes it hard to plan an outing.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

EZB said:


> Is there a web site to check wind and wave height for mosquito? I’m coming up Friday morning and don’t want to not be able to get out in 17 ft bass tracker.thanks


This is what I use https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/oh/cortland/44410?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lewzer said:


> North and south wind is great on Mosquito. It makes for nice long drifts along the east and west shorelines.


We had a north wind on Tuesday. It was supposed to be 5-10 mph but it seemed to but a little stronger. It did keep us in the fish for the whole drift.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Just re-checked the forecast and I think I’ll wait until Friday to go over there. Thunder storms and high wind forecast for tomorrow. No thank you.


I'm keeping a eye on the weather. My son and I want to get out Saturday. Good luck Friday.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

meats52 said:


> This is what I use https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/oh/cortland/44410?cm_ven=localwx_10day



Thanks meats,,,,, but I don't like that one.......... TOO MUCH RAIN! ;>)

BTW,,,, my friend, who caught the 30 & 2 eyes, just days before you,,,,, 
he went to the S side the same day as you & got SKUNKED!
lol,,,, i sent him your awesome picture!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Doboy said:


> Thanks meats,,,,, but I don't like that one.......... TOO MUCH RAIN! ;>)
> 
> BTW,,,, my friend, who caught the 30 & 2 eyes, just days before you,,,,,
> he went to the S side the same day as you & got SKUNKED!
> lol,,,, i sent him your awesome picture!


There were quite a few boats on the south side when we launched. We usually fish the north side until the 1st or 2nd week of June, depending on the water temperature, then we move to the south side.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

That was my father in picture, I do not follow national fake league, besides browns always waste picks on guys up north.and I notice there are not near the amount of boats out with north wind especially when combined with cold front


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Well Bless you pops! Just havin fun, is he one of those ex Browns turned squealer fan or from PA? Browns aren't wasting picks anymore! Sorry for changing the subject, couldn't help it. Wind is blowing so hard today I can't see anyone out in a boat! Probably stirring up all the lakes as well. Crazy weather this Spring.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Weather has been a battle itself on Mosquito, normally I fish out of a Thundercraft glass boat heavy and handles the wind better for trolling and drifting ,pontoons are a challenge, especially in wind


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a good quick day today. Caught over a hundred crappies in 2 1/2 hrs with just two of us. Put our limits in the box and we’re on our way home by 10:30. The wind was just starting to pick up as we were leaving. Love those kind of days. May head up to Linesville in the morning if these storms pass quickly.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

My buddy wanted to go back for a meat run for a family fishfry for the holiday. No problem. Hit a different area and had the same results as yesterday. Only difference was more bigger fish, over ten inches, were there. Put two solid limits in the box and were done by 9:00. Boat was on the trailer before the lightning flashed and had everybody running for the docks. Not many males caught today. All the fish came on BG baby shads.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Chaunc, amazing timing! Were you fishing "secret" brushpiles, weedlines, shoreline brush, or deeper water? Is the spawn still happening?(or did I miss it)? Water quality? Had my grandson this weekend, didn't want to chance a thunderstorm with him so hunkered and vegged!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Hi Chaunc, amazing timing! Were you fishing "secret" brushpiles, weedlines, shoreline brush, or deeper water? Is the spawn still happening?(or did I miss it)? Water quality? Had my grandson this weekend, didn't want to chance a thunderstorm with him so hunkered and vegged!!


Secret brushpiles. I have over a hundred spots marked for Mosquito on my GPS. I try to rotate spots to give them time to re-plenish themselves. The spawn is going on hot and heavy right now. North end. Drift up by the island. Or stump field sw of causeway.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! The "Owned Mosquito" thread showed pretty deep schools, and we know the bigger panfish in any lake "usually" spawn deeper. The big, dark, humpback gills in Mosquito are classic examples at 6-8+ ft(which should be starting soon-early to mid June.)


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a fantastic day fun fishing yesterday. Caught a ton of small crappies and gills and even one walleye on cranks and hairjigs. They hit anything and everything I threw at them.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Chauncy what us the yellow thing on the end of your pool.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Chauncy what us the yellow thing on the end of your pool.


 it's a floaty, the secrets out, no wonder he catches more crappie than anyone else, confine domesticated hand fed crappie.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> View attachment 308283
> Had a fantastic day fun fishing yesterday. Caught a ton of small crappies and gills and even one walleye on cranks and hairjigs. They hit anything and everything I threw at them.


Looks like a great day chaunc. My son and I are going to try to get out tomorrow before the rain gets here.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Chauncy what us the yellow thing on the end of your pool.


It’s a little slip float that I got from the guys at crappie camp last spring. First time using it. Worked well with the 2 1/64 oz hairjigs.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got out Friday morning. Was done by 9. Fished another hour throwing back the fish. Used one of my hand tied Kenny catchem jigs in perch color. It’s on a 1/64 oz sickle hook head. Bet I caught 25 more in that hour. Bobber set at 5 in 9ft water by brush. They’ll be done spawning by late next week so get out there if you want to put some fish in the freezer for later. Respect the limit law. 30 fish, 9 inch size limit. Once you find them, it shouldn’t be a problem doing so.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"Respect the limit law. 30 fish, 9 inch size limit."

We were there Yesterday afternoon,,, one beautiful DAY to drift around! 
I have never seen & caught so many 8"-9-1/2" specks. We went through OVER 6 dozen fatheads, while drifting/ dead-sticking a #2 hook, large split & minnow or jig & gulp 10' to 11' down over 11'-12'ow.
The were MOUNDS of specks on the bottom, just about everywhere we went.
When you see them on the screen, get ready to grab 2 poles!
As usual, I had to be a hard head & drag a slip bobber, bait about 7' down,,, catching mostly undersize specks.
WE set an over 10" size limit, just to see if it could be done! We got close, but ran out of minnows.

As we drifted, I watched 4-5 other boats that were near us catching 3 fish at a time,,, (mostly rental boats ;>),,, I didn't see much 'measuring' going on,,,, so lol, I figured they REALLY knew their stuff!!??

It would'a been a GREAT DAY for a warden to be there,,,, CHECKING! ;>)

(I'll post a picture later,,, still need to clean them!;>)


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Was there Thursday and there was a Warden checking everyone that came in to the launch. Caught fish pretty much everywhere we fished. The majority were 8"-9". Still fun though, until we got rained on.


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Will this cold front shut them down?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My son and I were supposed to fish today but he couldn't go so my brother went with me. We were drifting on the north end again. My brother was using minnows and I was using Bobby Garlands. We fished a few different depths but 12ft was the most productive. We were very picky about what we kept today. We ended up keeping 28. The biggest was 14-1/2.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya,,, nice looking table there,,,,,
We only got 3 'hump-backs'. My fillets weight just under 5#!

All of Our fish had eggs,,,, so we will definitely be able to do it again! ;>)
C U Mon, Tues? ;>)


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Doboy said:


> Ya,,, nice looking table there,,,,,
> We only got 3 'hump-backs'. My fillets weight just under 5#!
> 
> All of Our fish had eggs,,,, so we will definitely be able to do it again! ;>)
> ...


We had quite a few with eggs in them too. The water temperature was 72 degrees so I don't know how much longer the crappie will be there. I'll probably have to hit some of my spots on the south side pretty soon.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Fished from 6:30-11 this morning south side. 6 eyes and 10 crappie.. Did good as long as the wind was blowing. Once it let up the bite tapered off. Does anyone know if the Causeway bait has fat heads. Can't seem to find any at the usual stores.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

I think gander outdoor has them in niles just found out they sell live bait


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Andrew24 said:


> I think gander outdoor has them in niles just found out they sell live bait


Hey Andrew,is your Terrova working all right now?


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Haven't tried boat has been in shop for 3 weeks had carburetor issues just got it yesterday gonna take it out tomorrow I'll call you when I'm out


----------

